# منتديات الشريعة الإسلامية > الشريعة الإسلامية > الصوتيات والمرئيات الإسلامية >  نشيدة : أنت الحبيب المصطفى أنت الأمين لمشاري العفاسي

## طيف الأمان

:Salam Allah: 

شحالكم......إنشاء الله بخيرأنا اليوم عندي نشيدة وااااااايد حلوة عن الحبيب المصطفى  وإنشاء الله تعجبكم

الكلمات...


 انت الحبيب المصطفي...انت الأمين
يا خير خلق الله خير المرسلين
يا من إله الكون قد اوحي له
بالنور والإسلام و الحق المبين

يا سيد الاخلاق يا نور الزمان
يا من نري في هديه بر الأمان
انت النبي الهاشمي محمداً
أنشاك ربي رحمةً للعالمين

علمتنا حسن الفضائل والقيم
ميزتنا بالدين من بين الأمم
لما حباك الله خير رسالةٍ
فيها قطعت الشك بالامر اليقين

الأنشودة للتحميل..
http://<font color="DarkRed">http://...751.mp3</font>


للأمانة منقول

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

سورة يس والرحمن والواقعة والملك الشيخ عبد... 
دعاء قضاء الحاجة لكل من يريد أن يعجل الله له... 
الدعاء المستجاب عند نزول المطر والرعد والبرق 
سورة الناس الشيخ احمد العجمي 
كيف تقضي الصلاة الفائتة ؟ 
قلبي يرف محلقا أنشودة جميلة جدا 
تمتع بأسماء الله الحسنى سكينة و راحة وشفاء 
شفرة تفعيل أسماء الله الحسنى وسبل الوصول -... 
تسجيل جديد من سورة الرحمن كاملة | القارئ... 
الاستعاذة والبسملة

----------


## أسرار111

يزاج الله خير

----------


## ذات الحياة

للأسف الرابط غير صحيح ! ياليت تعدينه بارك الله فيج 
أشكرج على اهتمامج

----------


## ام جوجو99

جزااج الله الف خير بس ياريت تعدين الرابط ماطاع يفتح عندي ومشكوورة

----------

